# overnight in madrid



## mssuzan (Jan 8, 2008)

We will be staying for one night in Madrid en route to Malaga.  Can anyone give advice on a hotel near sightseeing areas?  Or else information on what area I should be looking for hotels?


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 8, 2008)

If you can splurge, The Westin Place is across the street from two of the best museums in the World, The Prado and the Thyssen-Bornemisza. It is also a short walk to the Plaza Mayor, the central square of Madrid. 

If nothing else the stained glass roof in the dining room is wortha drink just to see.

Cheers


----------



## sml2181 (Jan 8, 2008)

Westin Palace is great indeed!

If you don't have the card already - I would consider signing up for the SPG credit card - the hotel is a cat 5, you would need 12000 SPG points for a room for 1 night. I think you get 10000 points when you sign up for the card.
(Best rate is usually 200 Euro or so)

Sometimes luxurylink.com offers nice packages but if you are staying for only 1 night, it wouldn't work for you.


----------



## silvib (Jan 8, 2008)

Once you have the hotel sorted, there's a very well known restaurant we went to years' ago which was just great - I think it's called Botins.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 9, 2008)

*Westin*

I also vote for the Westin and Prado museum.   You can take the subway into the heart of town from the airport.


----------



## LLW (Jan 9, 2008)

When we were there in December, we stayed at the Best Western Atlantico on Gran Via, and took advantage of the Hop on, Hop off tour bus which traveled to all sights in Madrid, with an audio guide on the bus. It operates mainly during the day, takes about 2 hours if you don't get off, and you can hop off at any stop, which includes all the big museums and others. 

I think if you only have a short time there, that might be the way to go. You can book the Hotel Atlantico on Expedia and other travel sites, or on the Best Western site.

The Gran Via is a main arterial of shopping and theatres, with lots of hotels and bus stops on it. Expedia also has a "Madrid by Night" bus tour with a live guide.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 10, 2008)

A somewhat unique tour is run by two Englishmen. Its called Adventurous Appetites and is a night walking tour through a few major sites  and four or so Tapas Bars. Check http://www.adventurousappetites.com

Cheers


----------



## silvib (Jan 10, 2008)

Sounds like what we Brits would call a "pub crawl".


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 10, 2008)

Great recommendation!  We'll be in Madrid two nights on our way back from the Canary Islands in May.  I just booked the Westin with my Starwood points.

It seems like last year when I searched, I didn't like any of the Starwood or Hilton properties.  I'm glad to see this now!

One question though... its also available through cash & points.  I've never done this but the rate is $90 + 4800 points OR for all points, 16000 points.  What's the better deal?

Deb


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 10, 2008)

DebBrown said:


> One question though... its also available through cash & points.  I've never done this but the rate is $90 + 4800 points OR for all points, 16000 points.  What's the better deal?
> 
> Deb



I usually do the cash and points. Results in a very good rate and more miles on my credit card. 

Cheers


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 10, 2008)

silvib said:


> Sounds like what we Brits would call a "pub crawl".



Tapas Tour is not quite as extreme as a good old fashioned Pub Crawl (and I have been on both  )

Cheers


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 10, 2008)

x3 skier said:


> I usually do the cash and points. Results in a very good rate and more miles on my credit card.
> 
> Cheers



Yes... doing the math, that seems the better offer.  I can use roughly 25% of the points and 25% of the cash price and get the same room.  Going back to change my reservation.  Thanks!

Deb


----------



## silvib (Jan 10, 2008)

x3 skier said:


> Tapas Tour is not quite as extreme as a good old fashioned Pub Crawl (and I have been on both  )
> 
> Cheers



I think I'd prefer the Tapas Tour at the moment having lived so many years in Spain although originating from the UK.  Tapas bars are great, but then again, Pubs have their own atmosphere don't they.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 10, 2008)

*cash and points*

I have never done cash and points before, but I have a reservation set up that way in London soon.  One thing that interested me was according to the T&C you don't get any points.  I assumed that if I paid points, I would use them and I would get points for the cash.  Apparently, that is not the policy.  OTOH who knows if that is actually the way it works as a practical matter.  I have had other situations where points were not supposed to be awarded and they were.  I'll just wait and see I guess.


----------



## sml2181 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cash and Points is a GREAT option! 

Just curious - which hotels did you not like while looking last year - was that in Spain as well?
I think Starwood does have some very nice hotels and resorts in Spain and Italy...


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 11, 2008)

Jimster said:


> One thing that interested me was according to the T&C you don't get any points.  I assumed that if I paid points, I would use them and I would get points for the cash.  Apparently, that is not the policy.  OTOH who knows if that is actually the way it works as a practical matter.  I have had other situations where points were not supposed to be awarded and they were.  I'll just wait and see I guess.



Agree about the no Starwood points but I still get the Miles on my credit card that I use for the Cash part. I also have had points post when I did not think they would but even if they don't I still think its the best deal. 

Cheers


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 11, 2008)

sml2181 said:


> Cash and Points is a GREAT option!
> 
> Just curious - which hotels did you not like while looking last year - was that in Spain as well?
> I think Starwood does have some very nice hotels and resorts in Spain and Italy...



I really can't remember.  It could be that I was only looking at Hilton properties.  We were always looking for Madrid because that's where I stopover is returning from the Canaries.

I have to say that I never pay to stay at a Starwood property.  I get most of my points with the Amex.  We end up staying in some pretty nice places on vacation!  For spring break, we spent two weeks in a suite at the Park Lane in London.  It would have cost us a small fortune with the exchange rate.

Deb


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 11, 2008)

DebBrown said:


> For spring break, we spent two weeks in a suite at the Park Lane in London.  It would have cost us a small fortune with the exchange rate.
> 
> Deb



Love the Park Lane. We stayed there a couple of years ago on Hilton HHonors points and also got a small suite overlooking the City.

This year is the Waldorf Hilton, again on points and the Westin Europa in Venice on Cash and Points.

Cheers


----------

